# San Vicente del Raspeig



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I'm probably really chancing my arm but is there anyone in this forum that lives in San Vicente? 

I'm trying to organize a crèche for my son for when we love in 4 weeks but don't have any idea of the place or bus routes etc


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

*leave


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Leanne7011 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm probably really chancing my arm but is there anyone in this forum that lives in San Vicente?
> 
> I'm trying to organize a crèche for my son for when we love in 4 weeks but don't have any idea of the place or bus routes etc


Hi Leanne

Sorry can't help with San Vicente. 

I thought you already had your crèche organised. Is your partner now coming with you? Have you found an apartment yet?


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi, 


No problem. Yes I do, but want to find out if there's a bus I can get from the UNI to the crèche instead of walking 1.7km every morning. 

Yes my partner is coming and we have our eye on a few apartments but we are waiting until we get there and view them before we put down a deposit. I think that's the safest option.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Leanne7011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> No problem. Yes I do, but want to find out if there's a bus I can get from the UNI to the crèche instead of walking 1.7km every morning.
> ...


Glad to hear your partner is coming. Has he managed to find a job?

Let us know how things go for you when you come out


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

DunWorkin said:


> Glad to hear your partner is coming. Has he managed to find a job?
> 
> Let us know how things go for you when you come out


Thank you!  

Yes he has, we will see how it goes though. He has a place secure and interview the day after we arrive. First two weeks are training(€100 per week) and after that we are not sure if that flat rate is continued or not as it is commission also. I'm not too sure but atleast he will find out the day after we arrive. However, the interview is in La Nucia and we are staying in Centro, so it will be awkward as our main priority is to get an appartment sorted ASAP! 

Would you know if estate agents are open on Saturdays?


----------



## Claire la richarde (Jul 6, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm probably really chancing my arm but is there anyone in this forum that lives in San Vicente?
> 
> I'm trying to organize a crèche for my son for when we love in 4 weeks but don't have any idea of the place or bus routes etc


If it's any help the Ayuntamiento of San Vicente has a website Ayuntamiento de San Vicente de Raspeig with bus info on it Ayuntamiento de San Vicente de Raspeig

Together with that, Google Maps and Streetview are your friends.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yes he has, we will see how it goes though. He has a place secure and interview the day after we arrive. First two weeks are training(€100 per week) and after that we are not sure if that flat rate is continued or not as it is commission also. I'm not too sure but atleast he will find out the day after we arrive. However, the interview is in La Nucia and we are staying in Centro, so it will be awkward as our main priority is to get an appartment sorted ASAP!
> 
> Would you know if estate agents are open on Saturdays?


100€ or 1000€???


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> 100&#128; or 1000&#128;???


100 then commission. It is with resort key, they seem pretty big.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Claire la richarde said:


> If it's any help the Ayuntamiento of San Vicente has a website Ayuntamiento de San Vicente de Raspeig with bus info on it Ayuntamiento de San Vicente de Raspeig
> 
> Together with that, Google Maps and Streetview are your friends.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Leanne7011 said:


> 100 then commission. It is with resort key, they seem pretty big.


And we have enough savings to get us through the year pretty comfortably, this is just to give us extra money to treat ourselves every now and then.


----------



## Claire la richarde (Jul 6, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> 100 then commission. It is with resort key, they seem pretty big.


Just a small word of warning, if I may be so bold. Resort Key is a timeshare company using high-pressure phone sales techniques. There are a number of threads on timeshare and travel forums warning about it. Your partner may want to think about how comfortable he would be doing the work, and how likely the company is to treat its employees fairly - nature of contract, payments into the social security system, etc.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Claire la richarde said:


> Just a small word of warning, if I may be so bold. Resort Key is a timeshare company using high-pressure phone sales techniques. There are a number of threads on timeshare and travel forums warning about it. Your partner may want to think about how comfortable he would be doing the work, and how likely the company is to treat its employees fairly - nature of contract, payments into the social security system, etc.


Really? Ok we are completely clueless to be honest but we said we would go for it anyway and see. Are people likely to make money from it because its not worth the expense of a full time crèche if he's not. I'm going to google it also. Thanks for your advice. Any advice people may have on it would be appreciated


----------



## Claire la richarde (Jul 6, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> Really? Ok we are completely clueless to be honest but we said we would go for it anyway and see. Are people likely to make money from it because its not worth the expense of a full time crèche if he's not. I'm going to google it also. Thanks for your advice. Any advice people may have on it would be appreciated


If you're not committed to a contract of a specific length with the creche, he could give it a try. If it doesn't pay enough and if you're not obliged to keep using the creche, you might be able to go to Plan B with him as a stay-at-home parent and just live (frugally) on your savings. 

How are you fixed for health insurance?


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Claire la richarde said:


> If you're not committed to a contract of a specific length with the creche, he could give it a try. If it doesn't pay enough and if you're not obliged to keep using the creche, you might be able to go to Plan B with him as a stay-at-home parent and just live (frugally) on your savings.
> 
> How are you fixed for health insurance?


Yes that's a good idea. We pay the crèche month by month so that should be fine. Read up on a few things where people have said its good money but not so good if you don't reach goals etc. 

I didn't think of my partners EHIC card not covering him once he becomes resident. He has private health care anyway which I'm sure can be used abroad. I am covered as I am a student, and as for my son, I assume he is covered on his EHIC whilst I'm a student. I have to look into that, I thought it would just cover him all the time.

This may sound rude or offend some, but what if my partner was to be out of work and not claim residency, would his EHIC cover him until my ten months as a student is up. He does have the means to get residency as he will have 600 in his bank each month, its just if he has to cover three of us as we will be living together, even though I don't need residency being a student. 

I'm getting a bit confused now, really all I mainly care about is my son being covered for the 10 months.


----------



## Claire la richarde (Jul 6, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> Yes that's a good idea. We pay the crèche month by month so that should be fine. Read up on a few things where people have said its good money but not so good if you don't reach goals etc.
> 
> I didn't think of my partners EHIC card not covering him once he becomes resident. He has private health care anyway which I'm sure can be used abroad. I am covered as I am a student, and as for my son, I assume he is covered on his EHIC whilst I'm a student. I have to look into that, I thought it would just cover him all the time.
> 
> ...


An EHIC is normally only valid for emergency treatment for a short period, so your partner might face problems if he tried to use it having been in Spain for more than 90 days.

Could I suggest you contact your local Health Office and see if they can tell you whether your son's EHIC will cover him, as the minor dependent of a student, for 10 months? I expect you know that the HSE website has contact details for your local office.

The EU website says dependents and partners of students need sufficient funds _and comprehensive health insurance_ EU – Residence rights for parents, other relatives and non-registered partner of EU nationals studying abroad - Your Europe


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> Yes that's a good idea. We pay the crèche month by month so that should be fine. Read up on a few things where people have said its good money but not so good if you don't reach goals etc.
> 
> I didn't think of my partners EHIC card not covering him once he becomes resident. He has private health care anyway which I'm sure can be used abroad. I am covered as I am a student, and as for my son, I assume he is covered on his EHIC whilst I'm a student. I have to look into that, I thought it would just cover him all the time.
> 
> ...


it doesn't matter if your partner actually registers as resident or not -after 3 months he IS resident, so can't use his EHIC legally - check what his private ins covers ...

I _think _that as your dependant, your son should be fine using the EHIC since you can - but again - check just to be sure


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Claire la richarde said:


> An EHIC is normally only valid for emergency treatment for a short period, so your partner might face problems if he tried to use it having been in Spain for more than 90 days.
> 
> Could I suggest you contact your local Health Office and see if they can tell you whether your son's EHIC will cover him, as the minor dependent of a student, for 10 months? I expect you know that the HSE website has contact details for your local office.
> 
> The EU website says dependents and partners of students need sufficient funds and comprehensive health insurance EU – Residence rights for parents, other relatives and non-registered partner of EU nationals studying abroad - Your Europe


Thank you for the info! Being honest, ill leave my partner deal with his side instead of me stressing. Yes I'm driving into my local health office today to ask them.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> it doesn't matter if your partner actually registers as resident or not -after 3 months he IS resident, so can't use his EHIC legally - check what his private ins covers ...
> 
> I think that as your dependant, your son should be fine using the EHIC since you can - but again - check just to be sure


I'm going to drive in and ask my local health office today about my son and I will post what they say for future reference. 

Ill leave my partner sort his own side to save me stressing lol


----------

